# RS2000 - A blast from the past from Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

After doing Matt's Focus RS, I was poised to get my rotary on this fine example of a Classic escort RS2000, which in all honesty is the best example that I have seen in the flesh, all fully restored.....

The job at hand was to remove the buffer trails that were present, so just a finesse, so to speak, but it got a little more involved than that, taking it into a second day.....

On with some car porn.....










And the imperfections in the form of the buffer trails..... For now.....




























A little more to deal with here....










On with the process using extra fine plus on a yellow 3m.....




























Trails and a few scratches....



















a little work....




























Same hazing on the boot.....










After










Then we got down to the sides, which was a different matter......




























After....




























I got snap happy then for a bit.....
































































Then i got on with the drivers side......









































































A few afters...... Time was getting on....




























Cleaned down and ready for the wax.... Dodo juice tyromania on the tires for that classic look and auto finesse revive on the trim...... Rear spoiler needing more attention though......










And loads of random shots of the job complete.....


















































































Matt getting the brews in, in the background....










Tyromania on the tires..... just the right look for this car...




































































































A few teasers of a lovely restored example, with extensive under carriage work.......



















Thank you for getting this far......










All comments and Q's welcome

Mike @ Deeper Detail

http://east-yorkshire-detailing.co.uk/


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Never seen a black one before looks fantastic and great work have to love the classic fords love those wheels and the seats are fantastic to


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh. Mk II - brings back some fantastic memories and a superb job on that paint job. Must be scary working on older paints (unless it was restored with modern ones, of course).


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Mike, looking a whole lot sharper:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

BigAshD said:


> Ahhhhhhh. Mk II - brings back some fantastic memories and a superb job on that paint job. Must be scary working on older paints (unless it was restored with modern ones, of course).


care was taken  Especially with it being resprayed



Derekh929 said:


> Never seen a black one before looks fantastic and great work have to love the classic fords love those wheels and the seats are fantastic to


The wheels were pristine, so all I had to do was protect them and apply tyro to the rubber......


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Mike, looking a whole lot sharper:thumb:


Cheers Nick, it was a joy to do......... Apart from carefully doing the sides.....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there mate :thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Beautiful machine! :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning work!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely awesome, one of my Top 20 cars of all time too, I've got a Red one to do in the Summer so nice to see what can be done 

Hats off to you!!!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

You can keep the exotica i want it! 
Simple but pure Ford had the magic dust when they made these
thanks for sharing
Absolutely stunning


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Lovin the RS2000.

But F me, I WANT THAT COSSIE.......


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Ohhhhhh YES!!!!!...

I love these old skool Fords!!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

That looks awesome, amazing reflections  love it


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic work,looks stunning.:thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, great looking rs2000


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning :argie: 'proper' Ford! Cossie looks amazing as well. Am working on a mates concours winning EsCos on and off, helping prep it for the new season, they're brilliant cars.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

That is cracking, very nice finish


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning effort Mike, looks pristine!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Gorgeous results,gorgeous car


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic motor, used to have a white one many moons ago!! Great results :thumb:


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Motoring porn right there, top job on a truly iconic motor!!!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Stunning.
What a beauty.:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i don't normally comment on a pro details job/vehicle because i think its wrong to put the pro in the position where he has to defend his client.On this occasion though I'll brake my own rule. That RS rocks. Its stunning and Deeper Detail made it look ,for want of a more descriptive word beautiful.Something you'd sell body parts to own and wouldn't hesitate to do so.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

These really are one of my all time favourite!! Fantastic looking car! Fantastic job!!:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Top job mike :thumb: looks miles better:buffer:

I want that cosworth:argie:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I just done a s£x wee! :argie:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Grawschbags said:


> I just done a s£x wee! :argie:


:lol: haven't heard that in ages, brings back funny memory's of dub meets I frequently attended.

:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

You lucky guy getting to work on that beauty:doublesho lovely job:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

I adore those Escorts! Regret selling mine big time.

Nice write up and even nicer work. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely job, always wanted one of these, but in yellow


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

some really nice comments there guys, thank you. I will try to reply more personally to them when I get a little more time, as I've just got home and still have things to sort ready for tomorrow..... Thanks again, Mike


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great work Mike and a truly amazing car.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Lovely job, those boot spoilers never seem to come up very well though, I've tried alsorts on mine over the years...that's just the way they are.

I think mine needs a bit of a wash and polish, but I'm doing some welding work at the moment, very small area of rust, but right under the wing rail, so the wings and nosecone had to come off.

I can't wait to be able to start detailing it again. Last time it was on the road I thought SRP was the pinnacle of detailing.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

OldskoolRS said:


> Lovely job, those boot spoilers never seem to come up very well though, I've tried alsorts on mine over the years...that's just the way they are.
> 
> I think mine needs a bit of a wash and polish, but I'm doing some welding work at the moment, very small area of rust, but right under the wing rail, so the wings and nosecone had to come off.
> 
> I can't wait to be able to start detailing it again. Last time it was on the road I thought SRP was the pinnacle of detailing.


I applied AF revive when I had a spare min, which did work on certain areas of the spoiler (and all the rubber/plastic) but I think with it being made up of foam you would have had to pour it in to get an even finish 

It would have being nice to give certain areas more attention for sure


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome, nice work there mate.


----------



## spike810 (Nov 28, 2011)

What did you do bumpers and grill with?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

spike810 said:


> What did you do bumpers and grill with?


Auto finesse revive on the grille and headlight surrounds, rubbers etc. The bumpers iirc, were done with the same wax as the paintwork, as they were in great condition to start with.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful pair of blue ovals there. 

I do love the old MK2's, only bettered by the MK1.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

-J- said:


> Beautiful pair of blue ovals there.
> 
> I do love the old MK2's, only bettered by the MK1.


I'd love to work on a Mk1.........


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

Nice job!
Lovely car!
Takes me back to my Mk1 Mexico days,wish I still had it!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

chud786 said:


> Nice job!
> Lovely car!
> Takes me back to my Mk1 Mexico days,wish I still had it!


I was a little young to own a MkI or II, but when I was at school my female swimming instructor (which was quite tasty) owned a lovely mexico which I always dreamed of owning..... It did make her more desirable too :lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice especially in solid black, very nice work as well:thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

What a stunning RS2000.
The solid black paint just looks amazing.

I'd choose the MK2 over the Cosworth anyday,

I want!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Nice especially in solid black, very nice work as well:thumb:


Thanks matey :thumb:


Old-scool- m3 said:


> What a stunning RS2000.
> The solid black paint just looks amazing.
> 
> I'd choose the MK2 over the Cosworth anyday,
> ...


Cheers mate. The owner, Matt prefers his MkII to his Cossy also. I love them both


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice that mike. Sure Mat was chuffed to bits.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Looks nice that mike. Sure Mat was chuffed to bits.


Cheers Scott, I know a certain fine 'nuba that would have finished the job perfectly, if you was a little closer.... :thumb:

I got a look of the underside on Friday, and tbh, it put my CT-R to shame!

...... Hence me hiring some ramp time from Mat in the near future :lol:


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Just read this detail, superb job on a lovely looking MK2 RS2000, looking very shiney now.

I have owned 5 MK2 RS's now, my last one I sold in Nov and I still miss not owning one now.

Nice collection there :thumb:

Mark


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

troll said:


> Just read this detail, superb job on a lovely looking MK2 RS2000, looking very shiney now.
> 
> I have owned 5 MK2 RS's now, my last one I sold in Nov and I still miss not owning one now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, Mat has sold his to a new owner, so he's without one now.... I can tell he has his eye on a new project though (maybe a RS500)

If you're reading this Mat, get one, I will help with any paintwork and correction :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Cracking job on a cracking old motor!

Brings back some memories seeing an old RS2000.

Like my mate smashing an identical one like that into a wall!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DOBE said:


> Cracking job on a cracking old motor!
> 
> Brings back some memories seeing an old RS2000.
> 
> Like my mate smashing an identical one like that into a wall!


Thanks Dobe, it was such a pleasure to work on such a fine example. :buffer:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate!,why dont they build cars like these anymore!
Old skool ford all the way:thumb:


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

brilliant looking cars!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

simon burns said:


> Top work mate!,why dont they build cars like these anymore!
> Old skool ford all the way:thumb:


I know Simon, it would be lovely to see Ford bring out something like this nowadays wouldn't it? Even do a revamp like what BMW did with the Mini...


kyle.bailey1 said:


> brilliant looking cars!


Thanks Kyle :thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Loving it. Brings back memories i had a mk2 mexico for my first car. I was never a fan of that front end, like the rs1800 so much more. Awesome job though mate. when ford made good cars  Would have that over any new one.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cracking job on some fine old school.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

bobbyw55 said:


> Loving it. Brings back memories i had a mk2 mexico for my first car. I was never a fan of that front end, like the rs1800 so much more. Awesome job though mate. when ford made good cars  Would have that over any new one.


Thanks bobby, I love the mexico too... When I was at school the swimming instructor had one and I though she was the coolest lady on the block


gb270 said:


> Cracking job on some fine old school.


Thanks gb :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work Mike! Enjoyed the write-up and photos too.:thumb:

Your client has seriously good taste in cars!

John.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Brilliant what a difference,Black Paint looks so deep now.


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

V. Nice


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Great write-up. cracking motor!


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

A thing of beauty!!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning motor. A joy to read and look at.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great job! :argie:

Brings back a lot of happy memories seeing the RS2000. Believe it or not I learned to drive in one of these!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

scooby73 said:


> Great work Mike! Enjoyed the write-up and photos too.:thumb:
> 
> Your client has seriously good taste in cars!
> 
> John.





Jaywoo said:


> Brilliant what a difference,Black Paint looks so deep now.


Thanks Jay, the car was a stunning example to begin with, such a pleasure to work on.


kyrenia said:


> V. Nice


Thanks kyrenia :buffer:


kemslea said:


> Great write-up. cracking motor!


Cheers kemslea, always nice when I get the write ups right for people to read :thumb: (For me, the car takes all the glory though)


darren1229 said:


> A thing of beauty!!


Thanks Darren, I agree totally


GreenyR said:


> Stunning motor. A joy to read and look at.


Very kind mate! :thumb:


Bristle Hound said:


> Great job! :argie:
> 
> Brings back a lot of happy memories seeing the RS2000. Believe it or not I learned to drive in one of these!


Cheers. You lucky so and so, what a joy that must have been! I was in a crappy old micra :lol:


----------



## a_kerr (Aug 26, 2009)

I always wanted one of these back in the day, and despite having owned a couple of tasty motors over the years, I still fancy getting one!


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

superb black car


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

beautful car ...would love to own one


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

a_kerr said:


> I always wanted one of these back in the day, and despite having owned a couple of tasty motors over the years, I still fancy getting one!


A friend of mine drove me about in a a MK2 variant before I could drive and I've had a few nice motors throughout the yrs, but I know what you mean :thumb:


david_pupu said:


> superb black car


Thanks David :thumb:


cossienuts said:


> beautful car ...would love to own one


Thanks mate, and I know! :buffer:


----------



## tomatkinson23 (Aug 1, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Old fords rule love the eccy cos and the rs.

Top work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

tomatkinson23 said:


> Amazing.


Thanks Tom :thumb:


willwad82 said:


> Old fords rule love the eccy cos and the rs.
> 
> Top work


Thanks mate and your not far wrong


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning old school cool :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

< < on your marks, get set, Mach 2.

Black as well, oh the joy, great job.

John, Tht.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Lovely example and great work. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Owft, Ford car porn. That's a shed load of money sat right there.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Nicely done,tyres look perfect for this car


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Stunning old school cool :thumb:


Thanks Doug :thumb:


Titanium Htail said:


> < < on your marks, get set, Mach 2.
> 
> Black as well, oh the joy, great job.
> 
> John, Tht.


Thanks John, a joy to work on, as I've already said earlier (probably many times :lol


EliteCarCare said:


> Lovely example and great work. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Cheers Alex, appreciated :thumb:


mattcoupturbo said:


> Owft, Ford car porn. That's a shed load of money sat right there.


Thanks Matt, the RS2000 is in a new home now down south somewhere, but she is a beauty


waxy said:


> Nicely done,tyres look perfect for this car


Thanks Waxy, you just couldn't have shiny tyres on this one could you!? tyromania looked just right for the car...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic job on a stunning motor. 

I loved watching The Professionals as a kid to see Doyles white RS doing pointless handbrake turns and skids through cardboard boxes. Oh the memories.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Fantastic job on a stunning motor.
> 
> I loved watching The Professionals as a kid to see Doyles white RS doing pointless handbrake turns and skids through cardboard boxes. Oh the memories.


Thanks mate. I had older friends who had had this mark, but not 2000's and I dare say that theirs weren't in as good a condition as this one, a great restoration before I even touched it, the best I've seen in the flesh.


----------

